# Phosban (reactor or filter)



## Bongox3

I was looking at Phosan made by two fishes for a 120 planted freshwater tank - with multiple cichlid fishes. It lists as safe for freshwater, but from what I've seen, mostly it's mostly assoc with saltwater. Is this safe for fresh water to control phos levels and reduce algae?

Can this be utilized via a canister filter or is the products reactor a preferable way to administer? 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## GwenInNM

Bongox3 said:


> I was looking at Phosan made by two fishes for a 120 planted freshwater tank - with multiple cichlid fishes. It lists as safe for freshwater, but from what I've seen, mostly it's mostly assoc with saltwater. Is this safe for fresh water to control phos levels and reduce algae?
> 
> Can this be utilized via a canister filter or is the products reactor a preferable way to administer?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


A canister filter would work fine. The idea is you want it the water to flow through it, and putting it in a filter sock (product may be too small for basket) and in a canister filter should work. I'd recommend Phosgard (might have the spelling a bit off). I have this in a sock in my FW tank at the top of my Aquaclear filter. I haven't measured phosphates in that tank, but I have no algae issues in the tank.

edit: It's PhosGuard and it's a seachem product. You can read review or buy it on Amazon.


----------



## Bongox3

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bongox3

Sorry about the prior message...my pho cut out on me....but wanted to say thank you!!!! I'll go with a canister and replace the lower material with this....I'll chk out the seachem product....solid company....again thank you!


----------



## Bongox3

So....I was browsing further online, and it seems that my tank is plagued by green spotted algae...I remove this from the glass no problem, but on my slow growing plants it's troublesome as it doesn't come off by mere rubbing. Regarding this type, I now heard that's it's caused by low phosphates and general imbalance in my tank....as phosguard and the like remove phosphate all together...Am I asking for trouble....are there differing types of phosphates (some beneficial some harmful)? I'm bigtime confused by this....right now cutting back the light (further) on my anubias and java ferns, liquid fertz 2x weekly, and increasing co2...also removing effected leaves.... If u feel phosguard would be preventative following this...I'll go for it big time....just a bit confused right now....other types of algae are not present in my tank either.... Thank you again in advance!!!


----------



## GwenInNM

Bongox3 said:


> So....I was browsing further online, and it seems that my tank is plagued by green spotted algae...I remove this from the glass no problem, but on my slow growing plants it's troublesome as it doesn't come off by mere rubbing. Regarding this type, I now heard that's it's caused by low phosphates and general imbalance in my tank....as phosguard and the like remove phosphate all together...Am I asking for trouble....are there differing types of phosphates (some beneficial some harmful)? I'm bigtime confused by this....right now cutting back the light (further) on my anubias and java ferns, liquid fertz 2x weekly, and increasing co2...also removing effected leaves.... If u feel phosguard would be preventative following this...I'll go for it big time....just a bit confused right now....other types of algae are not present in my tank either.... Thank you again in advance!!!


There is nothing wrong with algae, it is a natural part of keeping aquariums, though some is worse than others to have. Pictures may help identify it. Algae is a bigger part in newly established tanks, but I've never heard it's from too low of Phosphates, it's the opposite. Sometimes phosphates won't read on a test kit, because the algae is consuming it, faster than it can be measured, that is why some don't bother to test for it. Algae likes phosphates, that is why you want to try to keep them low.

If I were you, I'd cut my lights back to 7 hours a day. I would buy 3-5 otos (common name) or one to two Bristlenose pleco fish. Stay away from the common Pleco because they get huge (up to 24") and create a large bio load when they are big. You can also try putting the PhosGuard in your canister, it won't hurt anything. What fert are you using? I'm only aware of keeping low tech plant tanks, but from people who know more here than me, you don't likely need the CO2, especially with the plants you mentioned, but let's see if Byron will weigh in on that  Too much CO2 could be causing the problem.

Gwen


----------



## Bongox3

Ok...sounds good...had looked at a few sites suggesting the use of potassium phosphate for this type of algae. 

It's solely this type...I have very little else present...a bit on my rocks and wood, but adds to the natural look and like u said it's not necessarily bad.... Only issue is the dark spot that seem permanently affixed to the leaves...

1)Going to further restrict light to my slow growing plants by position in tank
2) try phosguard
3) be increaseingly more punctual and scheduled in my use of fertz(flourish comprehenive) 
4) better regulate co2
5) increase water changes
Also considering increased pruning of damaged leaves and a uv sterilizer. Cannt reduce total lighting as it's a heavily planted tank -some requiring increased light.

But will try phosguard and will see what happens... I'll post again with results... Thank u.


----------



## GwenInNM

Sounds good to me, but you should post in the "Aquarium Plants" forum. You'll get more feedback 

I believe it's the quality of lighting the plants are getting, not necessarily the amount. They should be fine with less frequency of lighting, I believe. 

Gwen


----------



## Bongox3

Just an update....so far so good...adding flourish comp + potassium, trace, and iron. Since substrate us older, mixed fert pellets throughout. Just started phosgaurd as well in a new canister....and added a uv sterilizer. light quality remains good, and chose not to reduce - only replant slow growers in dimmer areas...

Also, uprooted my large and small anubias and did a bleaching of the leaves (bleach heavily diluted). Was extremely and immediately effective - so far no visible negative effect on the plants and/or fish... Green spot algae instantly turned grey and almost completely unnoticeable. Very happy again....thank you for your input...I'll post again if anything changes....:-D


----------



## GwenInNM

Looks like you done good. Yay!


----------

